# tell me about it



## JarekSteliga

A: Finding a good job these days isn't easy
B: Tell me about it

How best *to* render "tell me about it" in Polish? I am thinking about: "wiem coś na ten temat". Is this any good?


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I think it is good. Another one would be: Nie musisz mi mowic.


----------



## JarekSteliga

LilianaB said:


> Yes, I think it is good. Another one would be: Nie musisz mi mowic.



Your idea inspires me to propose the following: "nawet nic nie mów" or "lepiej nic nie mów" or perhaps even "szkoda gadać". I believe both serve to emphasize the speaker's exasperation at the situation their interlocutor makes a comment on.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, I think they are all good.


----------



## dreamlike

The Polish phrases you came up with, Jarek, are just fine. It seems you figured it out quite well on your own. Another way of expressing the idea in Polish might be: "Co ty nie powiesz?"

"Wiem coś na ten temat" is the phrase I would be most likely to use


----------



## majlo

The translation I would choose depends on so many things that I'm not able to state it unequivocally. However, I can confirm that all these suggestions might work in appropriate contexts.


----------



## JarekSteliga

dreamlike said:


> The Polish phrases you came up with, Jarek, are just fine. It seems you figured it out quite well on your own. Another way of expressing the idea in Polish might be: "Co ty nie powiesz?"
> 
> "Wiem coś na ten temat" is the phrase I would be most likely to use



"Co ty nie powiesz" quite escaped me. Would you agree, however, that unlike the other ones, it implies irritation with not just the thing being discussed, but also irritation with (or even hostility towards) the person who brought the subject up?


----------



## eleannor

I think so. "Co ty nie powiesz?" is pretty sarcastic, isn't it?


----------



## dreamlike

Yes, it certainly is. It's not a nice thing to say but I wouldn't go so far as to say it implies hostility. It sure does imply irritation, though. But then again it all depends on the tone of your voice - I can imagine using it in a light-hearted manner.


----------



## kknd

dreamlike said:


> Yes, it certainly is. It's not a nice thing to say but I wouldn't go so far as to say it implies hostility. It sure does imply irritation, though. But then again it all depends on the tone of your voice - I can imagine using it in a light-hearted manner.


do you think that _coś o tym wiem_ is a good translation?…


----------



## dreamlike

To me, "coś o tym wiem" and "wiem coś na ten temat" are equally good. If I were to choose between the two, I'd go for the former - in the interest of brevity.


----------

